

Hacking Victim Becomes Attacker - squigs25
http://www.geek.com/news/bitcoin-jesus-turns-the-tables-on-hacker-offers-20000-bounty-for-his-identity-1595094/

======
Duhveed
Good for him. I'd like to see more stories like this.

